# Dumb-ass



## SugarCane

Hola!

¿Alguien sabría traducirme el término *Dumb-ass*? Referido a un persona... 

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Soy Yo

ass = asno, burro
dumb = estúpido, imbécil, etc.

"Ass" también se refiere al trasero o al culo. Así que la combinación es un doble o triple insulto (peyorativo)


----------



## scotu

nada mas que *un tonto*


----------



## luke2

En muchos paises tambien quiere desir Culero!!


----------



## Gizmo77

Podrías traducirlo como "tonto del culo" que es una expresión fuerte, pero que parece que se ajusta bastante.


----------



## Antpax

Gizmo77 said:
			
		

> Podrías traducirlo como "tonto del culo" que es una expresión fuerte, pero que parece que se ajusta bastante.


 
Creo que esta es la que mejor se va a ajustar, dada la reiteración de insultos.

Ant.


----------



## jivemu

A mí también me parece que "tonto del culo" es una buena traducción; pero haciendo honor a la verdad, diré que cuando la he escuchado ha sido pronunciada "contraída": *tontolculo*. Incorrecta, sí, pero, ¿qué más se puede esperar de quien hace uso de estas expresiones?


----------



## Antpax

jivemu said:
			
		

> A mí también me parece que "tonto del culo" es una buena traducción; pero haciendo honor a la verdad, diré que cuando la he escuchado ha sido pronunciada "contraída": *tontolculo*. Incorrecta, sí, pero, ¿qué más se puede esperar de quien hace uso de estas expresiones?


 
Tienes razón, hay mucha gente que la pronuncia así, pero también la he oído expresada con todas sus letras "tonto del culo". También he oído en algún caso que otro "tontolnabo" y "tontolcapullo" (esta me encanta).

Ant.


----------



## Sammo

"Baboso" es la traducción perfecta de "dumbass".


----------



## Moritzchen

Well, if you wnat to go for the big guns: "pendejo" in most of Latin America or "pelotudo" or "boludo" in south South America.


----------



## Sammo

The thing with "pendejo" is that it's vulgar.  Dumbass isn't really vulgar, but it's still a step up from just simply "dumb" or "stupid".

That's why I say "baboso" is the equivalent to it.


----------



## Mate

It´s funny because in Argentina "baboso" is a "viejo verde" but not necessarily old.


----------



## aurilla

Mateamargo said:
			
		

> It´s funny because in Argentina "baboso" is a "viejo verde" but not necessarily old.


 
Then "baboso" would be a "lecher" or "letch"


----------



## Perdido

Creía que gilipollas era dumbass o jackass, pero todavía no he dominado el uso de los tacos.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Sammo said:
			
		

> "Baboso" es la traducción perfecta de "dumbass".


 
I think baboso is someone who is drooling because of prurient interest.  But I am not really sure.  Capullo (not the coccon or prepuce) would be more likely.  Other translations would be tonto, idiota, imbecil, bobo, estupido, cretino, burro, etc.


----------



## Sammo

> Creía que gilipollas era dumbass o jackass


 
No, por que gilipollas es vulgar.  Dumbass no es.



> I think baboso is someone who is drooling because of prurient interest.


 
Not really.  Baboso es like "estupido" but stronger but not vulgar either.  Same as dumbass.  




> Other translations would be tonto, idiota, imbecil, bobo, estupido, cretino, burro, etc.


 
None of those fit the bill.  They are on the same lines but they are not really equivalents to dumbass.


----------



## Cronopios

Sammo said:
			
		

> "Baboso" es la traducción perfecta de "dumbass".



En Centroamérica sí lo he oído con ese sentido, pero en España, «baboso» significa lo mismo que dice Mateamargo.


----------



## danielfranco

Y ahora, unas mexicanadas para la raza: "tarado" y "zopenco".
Saludos.


----------



## Cronopios

danielfranco said:
			
		

> Y ahora, unas mexicanadas para la raza: "tarado" y "zopenco".



No son mexicanadas, en España también se dice.

Tarado es muy fuerte, quizás demasiado.


----------



## Sammo

> En Centroamérica a sí lo he oído con ese sentido, pero en España, «baboso» significa lo mismo que dice Mateamargo.


 
Bueno, naturalmente palabras tiene sentidos un poco diferentes a donde uno va. Pero, como estamos hablando de un equivalente de "dumbass", "baboso" es ése como se usa fuera de España y Argentina (en cual no me sorprende). Y ese sentido no sólo es en Centroamérica, pero en el resto de América Latina también.


----------



## Soy Yo

¿Y "menso" (en México)?  ¿Serviría?


----------



## Moritzchen

Me parece que_ menso_ es como _bobo._


----------



## roiyman

En la parte norte de Sudamerica no usamos la palabra "baboso", creo q es mexicano.... pero dumb-ass puede ser como retardado, aqui en USA creemos q un perfecto ejemplo es G W Bush....


----------



## Sammo

"creo q es mexicano"

Baboso no es exclusivamente mexicano. Se dice en la mayoría de América Latina.

"pero dumb-ass puede ser como retardado, aqui en USA creemos q un perfecto ejemplo es G W Bush...."

No sería una buena traducción porque retardado es "retarded".


----------



## Chevere33

I would say "pendejo", too, because it's as vulgar as "dumb-ass".  Both are expletives.


----------



## Sammo

No way man.  Dumb-ass is nowhere near as vulgar as pendejo.  

Pendejo is Spanish is like calling someone an asshole in English.


----------



## Chevere33

Well, in Colombia I heard it more often than I'd hear "dumb-ass" here. Maybe it depends where you are from. I had a Cuban professor that thought it (pendejo) was the most vulgar word ever, but in Cali, they said it all the time, without caring much who'd hear it. And for me, "dumb-ass" is quite offensive! Dummy I could handle, or boba/tonta, etc., but pendeja or dumb-ass would make me flush with embarrassment.


----------



## lforestier

Also "baboso" doesn't mean anything like "dumb-ass" in the Caribbean. It means someone who drools. So I think "zopenco" might be perfect, since it's a little stronger than "tonto" and it's understood by most Spanish-speaking person. 
As for "pendejo" being vulgar, just use the newspaper test, if it's not used in newspapers, it probably too vulgar to use in polite conversation. And in my country, "pendejo" is never used to describe somebody in the news media.


----------



## Sammo

> Maybe it depends where you are from. I had a Cuban professor that thought it (pendejo) was the most vulgar word ever, but in Cali, they said it all the time, without caring much who'd hear it.


 
There are tons of people everywhere that use vulgar words with each other very freely. People don't have to appear as if they are looking over their shoulder when they are using it in order for it to be consider vulgar.



> And for me, "dumb-ass" is quite offensive! Dummy I could handle, or boba/tonta, etc., but pendeja or dumb-ass would make me flush with embarrassment.


 
Well, someone could get real offended if they are called "four-eyes". Doesn't mean that "four-eyes" is vulgar though is it?  




> Also "baboso" doesn't mean anything like "dumb-ass" in the Caribbean. It means someone who drools.


 
No, it is used exactly like "dumb-ass". You are simply just saying where "dumb-ass" comes from.

That would be like saying that "dumb-ass" isn't used to describe someone who is foolish because it means a buttocks that is not smart.


----------



## JB

No quiero meterme en la discusión.  Sólo quiero aputar que en México, la palabra *estúpido *puede ser un gran insulto.  Trabajando como maestro en un colegio, al hablar de la solución de un problema en matemáticas, dije ue una alumna había hecho an error estúpido (in English, a stupid mistake).  Ella se enrojeció, se enojó, tuve que hablar con los padres y la clase.
Aprendí de la Directora que debía de haber dicho *un error tonto, *que aparentemente es el equivalente más apropriada.  

Ahora, al fin, despues de 20 años, yo sé que no es lo mismo en todo el mundo hispanohablante.


----------



## lforestier

Sammo said:


> No, it is used exactly like "dumb-ass". You are simply just saying where "dumb-ass" comes from.
> 
> That would be like saying that "dumb-ass" isn't used to describe someone who is foolish because it means a buttocks that is not smart.


 
I have traveled extensively within Latin-America and the word "baboso" is not as international as you think. Just because I said that in the Caribbean it means Someone who drools, I'm not saying it doesn't mean dumbass in Mexico. Somebody could call you Baboso and I could understand it because I have traveled to Mexico and Honduras where it is used that way. But call someone baboso in Barcelona and they might think you mean something else. 
Now, a word like "tarado" might be used in more countries and have the same meaning. 
BTW, dumb-ass really means Stupid Donkey


----------



## martzp

Siento mucho contradecirte amigo pero ese termino Iberico esta limitado solamente a "su geografia" Iberica.

En el continente americano NO significa absolutamente nada. En todos los EEUU con casi  40 millones de Hispanos y el resto de el continente americano, podras escuchar "baboso", "tonto", "menso" o incluso "pendejo" pero NUnca escucharas Gilipollas.

Perdon pero el Mundo Iberico es demasiado pequeño como para generalizar que terminos Ibericos se aplican a el vasto mundo Hispano de America.

Saludos 




Perdido said:


> Creía que gilipollas era dumbass o jackass, pero todavía no he dominado el uso de los tacos.


----------



## Daddyo

Dumb-ass means "culo mentecato", literally. The concept is that the person is dumb to the very last end of him (his ass, or derriere, or butt, whatever). To back up this claim, I present you with similar insults: fat-ass, weak-ass, silly-ass, etc.-ass.


----------



## namzug

well, judging from all the people involved in this conversation about the word dumb-ass, i guess,well, that it matters where you came from. Like some people stated, dumb-ass doesn't mean the same thing in every country. Now this is entirely my opinion and no ones has to agree with it. Just throwing it it out.


----------



## mariachiz

just a thought: I myself use a term I consider perfect, "tarúpido" (entre tarado y estúpido). It is very satisfying when driving and trying to insult the other drivers out on the road...


----------



## danielfranco

mariachiz said:


> just a thought: I myself use a term I consider perfect, "tarúpido" (entre tarado y estúpido). It is very satisfying when driving and trying to insult the other drivers out on the road...


 
Pues yo tengo un mejor término todavía. Dependiendo de mi estado de ánimo, considero más cercano a "dumb-ass" la palabra:

"PENTONTO"
o
"TONTEJO".

Saludos,
D


----------

